# The M134 Minigun



## Florida173 (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought this was pretty impressive.. I had the opportunity to shoot it a bit today.  I laugh a little bit after the first burst because it's just so damn cool...  I wish I would have thought to put something down there to shoot.. like an E-Type or something.

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b15/Kirschmann/?action=view&current=DSCN0401.flv


Almost forgot.  The Iraqis here call it "The Breath of Allah."


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 10, 2009)

You guys have one and are up on it? It can be a hanger queen if you guys aren't up on it.

We were in some serious gun battles in Basra. Our Bravo changed out the de-linker and had our mini gun up and running...all this under nods and being shot at.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## ComingBack (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome!  I've always wanted to get behind one of those bad boys.


----------



## Hush (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the EOTECH on it!! :)


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd be giggling too, firing that. I remember the first time I hit the butterfly on a truck-mounted Ma Deuce. Kind of like getting laid. (The only miniguns around were in the air.)

It's good to shoot expensive high volume weapons. Chicken soup for the soul.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 11, 2009)

18C4V said:


> You guys have one and are up on it? It can be a hanger queen if you guys aren't up on it.
> 
> We were in some serious gun battles in Basra. Our Bravo changed out the de-linker and had our mini gun up and running...all this under nods and being shot at.




Nah.. It's not mine.  Belongs to my buddy in 5th group.  I'm deployed here with the PA Stryker BCT.  Don't think miniguns will make their way to the guard any time soon.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Aug 30, 2009)

aww yes the mini gun.... gotta love it to death.... but the only thing that beats the mini gun is 2 mini-guns firing at the same time with a .30cal firing right behind it.. then the rockets man the cabin fills with the smell of freedom....


----------



## koz (Aug 30, 2009)

urdaddyjeep said:


> aww yes the mini gun.... gotta love it to death.... but the only thing that beats the mini gun is 2 mini-guns firing at the same time with a .30cal firing right behind it.. then the rockets man the cabin fills with the smell of freedom....



ummmm the mini-gun is a .30cal....  Or do you mean 30mm - Only about 22.38mm difference...:doh:


----------

